

Ten Walls dropped from festival bills over homophobic outburst - zimpenfish
http://www.factmag.com/2015/06/08/ten-walls-dropped-from-festival-bills-over-homophobic-outburst/

======
zimpenfish
cf Mencius Moldbug / Strangeloop

